# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Krijimet e mia

## EDIVLORA

Shkojne  ditet  muajt  vitet
Dhe  po  tretem  si  qiri
Bie  bora  zbardhen  malet
Celin  lulet  perseri
Dallandyshet  shkojn  e  vine
Dhe  vendin  se  kan  haruar
Cicerime  tyre  e  bukur
Pse  me  duket  e  trishtuar
Fryn  nje  fllad  i  leht  pranvere
Doren  tende  ndjej  ne  duar
Me  kujtohet  si  dikur
Dashuri  qe  ske  te  shuar

TI  NUK  ERDHE  

    EDI.....

----------


## EDIVLORA

TI  ERDHE

Nje  shkendi  e  zjarte 
Nga  gjumi  me  zgjoj
Prit  dhe  pak  moj  ender
Dua  ta  shikoj
Ti  erdhe  si  engjell
Dhe  mbi  gjoks  qendrove
O  zot  sa  te  ndieva  
Buzet  kur  afrove
Ti  erdhe  papritur
Ne  nje  nate  pa  hene
Zemra  ime  vogel
Me  trete  ne  kembe
Ti  erdhe  me  nate  
Si  xixellonj  mali
Lulija  ime  e  bukur
Sa  me  ka  mar  malli

EDI.....

----------


## EDIVLORA

a  thu  humben  bijt  e  shqipes
qe  spo  shkruajn  si  mepar
pen  e  art  e  gjuhes  nene
duhet  mbajtur  si  pishtar

----------


## EDIVLORA

ti  erdhe  se  kishe  malle
apo  te  lodhi  kurbeti
shiko  veten  ne  pasqyre
me  je  ber  si  cirong  deti

mbahu  pak  moj  e  uruar
erdha  se  me  dogji  xhani
gjuha  jote  do  shkurtuar
se  me  thon  cirong  sulltani

ti  erdhe  naten  me  hene
ne  bisht  te  syrit  qendrove
nga  malli  lotet  me  shkuan
shpirti  im  shum  u  vonove

shkuan  vitet  si  ujvare
gjithesi  e  zemres  sime
ne  gjirin  tende  jam  prehur
i  humbur  ne  enderime

----------


## EDIVLORA

perse  te  vuaj
nguron  te  me  thuash
sme  tremb  jo  as  vdekja
mallko  sa  te  duash
meshire  meshire
jo  kur  ste kerkoje
hiqe  masken  hiqe
kush  je  te  shikoje
ti  erdhe  pa  ftuar
me  thuaj  ckerkone
ne  terin  e  nates
nga  gjumi  me  zgjone

----------


## EDIVLORA

erdhi  zogu  dhe  qendroi
ne  parmak  per  te  pushuar
cicerim  e  tij  e  bukur
me  kujton  nje  te  kaluar

----------


## EDIVLORA

vlores

vlore  moj  te  falte  zoti
ku  kalova  femijrine
kembe  zbathur  neper  rruge
nga  skela  der  ne  rradhime
dallg  e  detit  lozonjare
fliste  e  loste  me  mua
vlore  moj  zonja  e  madhe
ti  e  di  sa  fort  te  dua
kenga  labe  kur  jehonte
gjemon  mal  iso  mban  deti
besen  po  ta  jap  moj  nene
ska  per  te  me  tret  kurbeti

----------


## EDIVLORA

paraja

kur  lindi  paraja
dita  u  be  nate
humbi  dashuria  
neper  qorsokake
dielli  edhe  hena
shprehen  zemerimin
zoti  qe  nga  larte  
po  na  jep  mallkimin
u  kthye  njeriu
si  qen  i  terbuar
mohoi  dhe  baben
vec  per  te  fituar
moj  para  e  zeze
hiqu  e  uruar
na  solle  nje  zjare 
qe  ska  per  tu  shuar

----------


## EDIVLORA

shqiperia  e  madhe

u  derdh  gjak  u  mbushen  malet  
per  bashkim
njeqind  vjet  ne  zgjedh  barbari
sa  mjerim
vran  e  pren  e  perdhunuan
dhe  femin
mos  me  fol  gjuhen  e  nenes
asht  mallkim
gjaku  i  adem  jasharit
jep  kushtrim
hasani  dhe  ismail  beu
dun  bashkim
ngrehuni  ne  kemb  o  trima
shqipetar
gege  labe  tosk  e  came
dhe  kosovar
te  bejm  shqiperin  e  madhe
sa  me  pare
jemi  zoter  te  vatanit  
der  ne  varr

----------


## EDIVLORA

diktatorit

ulerin  qeni  si  ujku
qamet  i  madh  ka  filluar
tetori  nenteqinde  e  tetes
vete  djalli  na  eshte  zgjuar
falet  hoxha  ne  minare
allahut  ndihme  kerkuar
vetetimat  mbi  qerpica
shqiptaret  qenkan  mallkuar
biri  qe  mohone  baben
kunat  e  shoke  qeruar
nuk  ka  te  ngopur  me  gjake
djalli  ne  fron  ka  qendruar
shqiptarit  thiken  ne  kocke
pesedhjet  vjet  te  izoluar
vrau  preu  e  masakroi
zoti  di  sa  kemi  vuar
ne  kuvend  tespiet  tundur
djalli  si  gangester  qendruar
cobanet  zbritur  nga  mali
nje  nga  nje  per  te  qeruar

----------


## EDIVLORA

vesa

me  zu  vesa  e  mengjezit
depertoi  ne  endren  time
me  shoi  zjarin  e  ndezur
fort  po  reh  kjo  zemra  ime
bylbylit  si  mbyllet  goja
dreqi  moj  te  ka  derguar
cpate  me  mua  te  zine
ne  ender  isha  haruar
nje  drit  shfaqet  para  meje
zana  me  floke  leshuar
buzet  e  saja  afrone
zot  esht  ender  a  jam  zgjuar
bylbyli  me  ze  te  ngjirur
koken  me  pupla  mbuluar
vese  moj  te  marete  e  mira
me  kujton  kohen  e  shkuar

----------


## EDIVLORA

Anita Bitrit

lajm  i  zi  vjen  nga  kurbeti
nene  vlora  po  renkone
tronditet  gjithe  shqiperia
u  shua  nje  yll  jehone
engjejt  edhe  vete  zoti
ndoshta  shume  u  nxituan
mbushur  lot  ne  syt  e  kombit
teper  vone  kur  u  penduan
moter  u  bere  e  shenjte
shpirti  ka  per  te  kenduar
nena  bashke  me  siboren
si  princesh  te  mbajne  ne  duar
anita  me  buza  gaze
ciltersi  moj  e  bekuar
ne  zemer  te  cdo  shqiptari
je  nje  yll  qe  ske  te  shuar

----------


## DIDIBE

Hej je vertet nje gjysem poeti

M&#235; p&#235;lqejn shum punimet e tua, por pse nuk po shkruan me shpesh.

----------


## EDIVLORA

Laberise

Laberi  nene  e  shqipnojes
maleto  shkemb  e  sterralle
bijte  e  tu  ta  dhane  besen
veziret  priten  me  palle

kur  jep  kushtrimin  kalaja
bimbashet  ne  gjirokaster
ngrihen  djemte  e  vlores  meme
tepelen  e  mallakaster

labit  jo  si  trembet  syri
nga  taboret  e  sulltanit
ne  dore  flamur  te  kuqe
jemi  zoter  te  vatanit

----------


## EDIVLORA

Pleqerise

cpate  moj  te  marte  e  mira
qe  je  ngrysur  e  nxirone
diten  e  ktheve  ne  nate
sbehet  miza  xixellonje

nusja  lyer  pispillosur
me  perdridhet  si  laraska
lekuren  ta  bej  te  bute
jep  e  mer  me  ato  maska

kafene  e  kame  haruar
qe  kure  plaka  ishte  gjalle
ku  je  mor  bir  i  babait
tu  kthye  gjaku  ne  dhalle

kjo  eshte  pleqeria  ime
ne  avlli  me  mbajne  te  kycur
me  kerrab  qendroj  ne  kembe
xhaketa  ne  menge  e  grisur

psheretima  ime  e  ngjirur
erresiren  e  pershkoj
kandilit  driten  ti  shuaj
te  me  mar  se  do  shpetoj

----------


## EDIVLORA

Te  besoj...?
a..thua..?
shikom  ne  sy
ske  kurajo  
qerpiku  pranon  gabimin
drejtesia  ne  fund  te  detit
ja  ka  plasur  gazit
nuk  fshihesh  mbas  gishtit  e  kote
cpo  ndodh  me  ty ?
gjethet  e  vjeshtes  ne  syte  e  tu  jeshil
o  zot  mekat  ti  ske  stine  tjeter  jo 
buzeqeshja  te  ngriu .. perse?
perse  te  besoj...?

----------


## EDIVLORA

fati

fat  o fat  qe  ri  i  varur
keput  nje  fije  per  mua
me  drgo  driten  e  syrit
te  shikoj  ate  qe  dua

me  ke  joshur  me  premtime
sa  dhe  endrat  i  besoje
si  qershi  buzet  e  saja
mekatar  kush  do  me  zgjoje

----------


## elen

Nga une merr 9 si poet , po meqe je vlonjat ke 10 me yll.

----------


## EDIVLORA

Elen..
Flm  per  yllin , pak  me  hater  po  me  pelqen.
Te  fala  patriote.

----------


## EDIVLORA

nene....  ku  je ?

ti  qe me  solle  ne  jete
me  braktise  kerthize  zgjidhur
kurre  jo  nuke  e  haroje  
ate  ndarje  shume  te  hidhur

me  thon  linda  me  kemishe
ne  debor  gjysem  mbuluar
ne  nje  dere  bote  me  flake
pa  meshir  moj  e  uruar

ne  te  dy  nje  trup  i  vetem
nente  muaj  enderime
prisja  qe  diten  e  lindjes
te  te  shoh  moj  nena  ime

nuk  lashe  vende  pa  e  kerkuar
shpresoj  nje  dite  ta  takoj
do  tja  fal  te  gjith  mekatet
vec  nje  here  ta  perqafoj

nene  .....

----------

